# Broke a nasty habit



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The little woman, bless her heart, put her foot down a month ago and said we have a nasty, expensive paper towel habit. She estimated we...4 person household... had about a $40 per month monkey on our back. 
Today we use about a roll a week. That's enough savings to buy a lot of cool stuff other than paper towels, for example, I re-supplied my tippets...for less than one month's supply of paper towels!
We stopped at Sam's club and picked up a 24 pack of Bar Mops...little terry towels about 15x20" in size. 
Sitting in a nice basket on the drain board, I grab one for just about every chore. She does the laundry a couple time a week so there is always a clean one ready to go. 
Aren't wives good things!:smile:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Man, for us it's toilet paper. I've got five kids eight and under and not all of them have figured out that they don't need half a roll to clean themselves. I guess it's still cheaper than the diapers....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

twinkielk15 said:


> Man, for us it's toilet paper. I've got five kids eight and under and not all of them have figured out that they don't need half a roll to clean themselves. I guess it's still cheaper than the diapers....


Yes but have you ever tried to get peanut butter out of shag carpeting? It takes a ton of scrubbing.


----------

